# My soaps.



## chrisinflorida (Aug 5, 2009)

Here are a few of my soaps.





English Leather Type





Summer Romance from BB





Unscented coffee scrub bar made with coffee as the liquid and with coffee grounds throughout.





Sun and Sand Type with a textured top because it went into the mold really thick... 

Thanks for looking.


----------



## Vic1963 (Aug 5, 2009)

That blue one especially is beautiful...but they are all so pretty


----------



## Rosey (Aug 5, 2009)

that blue one is beautiful. They all are! I love the photos on the net too!


----------



## oldragbagger (Aug 5, 2009)

I love the natural look of the coffee scrub bar.  I like the look of the chunky bar too.  Very nice.


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

Very very nice , love the blue one , way to go


----------



## Guest (Aug 6, 2009)

All very nice -- top one my favorite.


----------



## LJA (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow....love them all, but the blue one is the standout for me too!   Great swirl!


----------



## Godiva (Aug 6, 2009)

Man, everybody read my mind!  All look yummy, but the blue swirl stood out to me, too.


----------



## wookie130 (Aug 6, 2009)

Very lovely!  I do love that coffee bar...


----------



## chrisinflorida (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks everybody...


----------



## heyjude (Aug 6, 2009)

Not only are the soaps lovely to look at, but also the artful way you've displayed them.   

Jude


----------



## Rosey (Aug 6, 2009)

it does look beautiful enough to eat!

Love the label  :wink:


----------



## Artephius (Aug 6, 2009)

They're all beautiful, but the English Leather up top is breathtaking!


----------



## jarvan (Aug 6, 2009)

Wow...gorgeous soaps! I really love the blue one, and the one at the top. Oh, and the one on the bottom.

I love them all!


----------



## soapbubble (Aug 6, 2009)

love em all - especially the English Leather one..


----------



## chrisinflorida (Aug 6, 2009)

The English Leather one is my favorite I think.  It's a great dupe of the cologne.

I really like how these pictures came out.  I've been trying to get them better for my Etsy site to get more views and hopefully some more sales.  I just edited the pictures yesterday for the Etsy site and I still have to edit stuff on my web site.  So much work to do.  I'm working more on my Etsy site so it is more up-to-date.

Chris


----------



## craftgirl08 (Aug 24, 2009)

*RE:  English Leather*

WOW!! That bar is gorgeous.  Fits right into the theme  pic too.  

craftgirl08


----------



## topcat (Aug 24, 2009)

Sorry I am so late seeing this thread.....gorgeous soaps Chris, simply gorgeous!

Tanya


----------



## cwayneu (Aug 24, 2009)

They are all gorgeous. I especially like the Summer Romance.


----------



## honor435 (Aug 25, 2009)

love that blue one!!!


----------



## vivcarm (Aug 26, 2009)

Another vote for English Leather!


----------



## pepperi27 (Aug 26, 2009)

I like the sun and sand soap loves terrific!


----------



## Bunny (Sep 1, 2009)

Those are fantastic.... very professional looking.


----------

